# Connect Raymarine Axiom 9 to Suzuki



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)

I had a time figuring this out. The Zuke comes with the sensor connected to the analog system. There is a electrical connection ( I forget where it is exactly but near where the controls come in ) that needs to be unplugged from the analog And plugged into the digital connection. I believe they are next to each other. It’s been four years since I found it. I no longer have the Zuke so I can’t go look at it. Good luck!


----------



## Gashoop (May 18, 2020)

Appreciate the help


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

couple of things... Are you currently running analogs and they are working? Do you have a NMEA backbone? Do you have an engine interface cable tying into your engine harness? jtrev3 is correct. If you currently have analog gauges and they are working, there is a connector at the motor that you can switch from analog to digital, but you also have to have the harness at the helm to tie your unit into. There are a bunch of threads out there on this. Brownspoint sells everything you need to get the zuke tied in.


----------



## Gashoop (May 18, 2020)

Thank you


----------

